# FET: travelling



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,

I am about to begin my FET medication and am trying to figure out what to do with travelling. They will know only the day before the transfer if any embryos survived and as I have only 2 frozen I might not have such big a chance. So I will either have to pay a fortune for tickets and hotel booked at last minute or will have to go on "vacation" there if there will be no embryos (don't know which is worse). How do you go about your travel arrangements in this situation?

Thanks  ,

langue


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Langue,

yes, I feel for you, as this is a dilemma with FET tx and can also be with fresh cycles too.  The way I see it you have two choices as you have already really said.  

Firstly you could decide you will just go anyway, and as you say, make a holiday of it.  I did that when I went to Barcelona in December and my one frostie didn't make the thaw.  I actually really enjoyed it under the circumstances (did all my Xmas shopping etc).  I think it is important to try to think really carefully about how you might feel in thiese circumstances if your frosties fail tho.  Will you be going alone ?  Do you think you could make it into feeling like a holiday ?  If not, then I would book your stay for as short as possible so that you don't have to be there long.  When I went again recently for FET, even tho I had tx, I got very bad news about losing 9 frosties, so that this time I didn't enjoy it and jsut wanted to come home.  In retrospect I realise I had booked a stay that was too long.  My clinic states that it is OK to fly the day of transfer.  Personally I would wait until at least the next day.

The second option is that you plan to cancel your flights /accomm if anything goes wrong. My clinic does tx the same day as defrosting, but if yours does it the day before, you still maybe have this option.  If so, it might be worth while checking with the flight company  / accommodation you are planning to use if they would postpone flights / accomm and how much would this cost ?  The difficulty here is that I know you can quite easily change the dates of flights, but in our case of tx, we wouldn't be able to give an alternative date, as we wouldn't know when we were going to be going next.

For this reason I chose the 1st option as the second sounded too complicated.

Let us know how you get on and I would love to know if you find out anything interesting about postponing flights to an unfixed date.

Here's hoping that you won't need to cancel postpone anyhting anyway and that your frosties thrive !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm going to Reprofit in Oct for FET (22nd) I have booked everything so have to hope for the best. I won't know until I get there if the two frosties survive the thaw or not. I am terrified they won't

Dawn


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Newday said:


> I'm going to Reprofit in Oct for FET (22nd) I have booked everything so have to hope for the best. I won't know until I get there if the two frosties survive the thaw or not. I am terrified they won't
> 
> Dawn


Scary, I know. I will be in the same position and approximately at the same time but in Belgium.

Good luck ,

langue


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi bluebell,

thank you for sharing your experience. I thought there was some secret knowledge  among the FF how to deal with it. We will probably go with the vacation option.

xx
langue


----------

